# [3D] Drow Ambusher



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 12, 2009)

_Death waits around the corner in the Underdark..._

this is what I was building the weapons for 

[sblock="Drow Ambusher"]








"Purple" variant






[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 16, 2009)

and alternate darker version as some folk elsewhere wanted 

[sblock="Drow Ambusher dark version"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 16, 2009)

Heh. Yeah, that dark version is better. Nice piccy once again Silverblade.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 16, 2009)

Blackrat
cheers bud! 

well I was trying not to make it too typically "drow" originally: "dark and double dark!", ya know? 
ie top one's more oh, heroic, good for a PC or NPC, bottom one, definatley dark and nasty


----------

